# Deep drop lights for jigging



## Marcos Domingues

Here is the " food for thoughts " kind of deal.

I've seen this little disco deep drop light work well when popping for Yellow fin 'tuna , so has anybody put this idea into jigging ?
We all know that pass 100 ft gets pretty dark , so I guess it should work .

This is how I though of rigging it 

Thoughts on this ? Thank you


----------



## Bamaboy14

Mmm looks cool, but I am not sure bout deep dropping. Post this in the Bluewater Board, prob get some more responses.


----------



## LingKiller

Looks cool. Send me one of them lights and i will let you know how it works. I'm a crewboat captain and will be in 180ft deep water for 2 weeks. We jigg em up all the time. Where can I buy one ?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters

tough call, try it and see if it tangles the jig back on the leader


----------



## Marcos Domingues

well after, reviewing it , thoughts & different opinions from some fishing buds. 
this might be a better idea , see picture bellow.

For the mini light check Fishermen Headquarters FL


----------



## Miles2Fish

Your first rig is in danger of getting cut off if the fish aims at the light instead of the jig.....the second rig looks like a winner!


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Thanks Miles, that's what my bud John also told me. Hes far more experience than I am on this deep droop with light. 
He said exactly what you said. Ill try out hopefully soon if the winds lays down for a bit.


----------



## sea ray

that might be something that CHICKEN BOY is in to. check his website.
http://www.chickenboylures.com/


----------



## Marcos Domingues

sea ray said:


> that might be something that CHICKEN BOY is in to. check his website.
> http://www.chickenboylures.com/


sea ray,,,WOW , He's . thanks for the link & the insight

got me a few of those ..


----------



## s2kteg

LingKiller said:


> Looks cool. Send me one of them lights and i will let you know how it works. I'm a crewboat captain and will be in 180ft deep water for 2 weeks. We jigg em up all the time. Where can I buy one ?


You can get that light at bass pro shop. It's cheaper


----------



## Caughtonacrab

Esca lights. Havent used them but they should fish.


----------



## 76794p

Wish i had that on my tuna trip on the capt. John. Its on my list for my next trip. On top of black and purple jigs, glow jigs, 6 oz chrome diamond jigs, fighting belt and gloves.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

So you would say after 100 feet the strobe works? I always thought it was deeper. Do you think that would help when using live bait as well?


----------



## Marcos Domingues

Yes , the strobes works even pass 200' if needed . I personally think it should work for every application. A fact is that light attract bait , predators are after the bait. That says it all.
I'd had great success with jigs


----------



## SailFishCostaRica

Gotta try it, I'll keep you posted...


----------



## fishingmagnet

Instead of using lights, use glow in the dark.


----------



## Marcos Domingues

fishingmagnet said:


> Instead of using lights, use glow in the dark.


how about using both :dance:


----------



## capt4fish

If you are talking about tuna jigging at night with that light set up. 

Our experience with tuna over the last 12 years is this. Zero bites on strobe lighted baits, very few bites on cylume stick lighted baits. 

Tuna see very, very well at night. We jigged up a yellow fin this last trip at 400 ft with just a diamond jig, at night. 

We use the strobe lights on all deep water grouper, tile, barrel fish, queen snapper drops with great success. We use the strobes anytime we are fishing in >400 ft of water with great success. 

You can get the strope lights at Short Corner Tackle located at surfside marina. 

The rig shown with the light and hook on the bottom of the jig will foul on your main line if you are working the jig properly. That is, letting the jig fall with no drag. The light will add drag and cause the top of the jig to over run the bottom of the jig thus allowing the hook to foul on your main line. That is why diamond jigs, flutter jigs or speed jigs are designed to have the assist hooks attached to the top of the jig. Even the cheapo regular diamond jigs that have the treble hooks attached to the bottom of the jig foul almost every drop if worked properly. 

That set up may work for shallow water grouper jigging since that kind of jigging does not involve alot of up and down jigging. 

Good luck with it.


----------

